# swiss vignette



## Dieseldave (Nov 27, 2008)

does a swiss vignette allow you through the gotthard tunnel free both ways that is when returning from Italy Diesel Dave


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, it did a couple of years back but I don't know if things have changed.

Christine


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

No it does not, it is only for Swiss motorways.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes the vignette is for all tolls in switzerland including motorways and all tunnels.
I've used it myself and will be doing so at the end of august on my way to venice stopping of at lake Garda on the way.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave if you need a good route I can give you the one I use, if you are interested, PM me with your email address i can send you the route plus good safe stops and sat nav coordinates spot on.

Regards
Ray


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hi. It did for us as well a few years ago.

Buy it before you go so you don't have to wait at the border.

Spence


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

spence said:


> Hi. It did for us as well a few years ago.
> 
> Buy it before you go so you don't have to wait at the border.
> 
> Spence


Good advice. I forgot last time, did 100 miles of motorway and was in Switzerland for three days before I saw them for sale in the petrol station and remembered. The Swiss are not known for the sense of humour or tolerance for people breaking the law!! 

Never been charged extra for the tunnel. Sysinfo (AKA Blobsta) I think you were conned!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

barryd said:


> spence said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. It did for us as well a few years ago.
> ...


Thanks Barry, but the Gotthard is free anyway. Doh, misread the post.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

99% of Swiss tunnels are included in the cost of the vignette.

The vignette covers motorhomes upto 3500kg, whilst a different document is required for motorhomes over 3500kg.

I wrote loads of information about it HERE

There is also a toll free route to and from Basle on my blog too if that helps you in anyway.

If you are under 3500kg, you can buy your vignette in the UK - it works out more expensive, so personally, I would buy it at the border. At Chiasso and Basle, staff are outdoors collecting cash, so it is quick and easy.

Russell


----------

